# SOP for Rumbler use



## EMDispatch (Feb 8, 2021)

Our new toy arrived today with the first rumbler siren for our county. While I think we expect it to be useful, I can see people easily over using it in what is an area that is still primarily rural and shuts down after midnight...

That said, does anyone perhaps have a specific policy on the appropriate use of one we might be able to borrow?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't think I've ever seen a policy singling out a specific siren for using it differently than the others. Just the general "Sirens are legally required to be used when responding with lights on" type things, but nothing like "Use only electronic sirens here, Eq2B there, and Rumblers limited to here" anymore than I've seen policies on "Use LED lights in this situation, the rotators in this one".  It's like lights are lights, sirens are sirens, and policies and procedures don't get into the different types beyond "Switching siren noises helps get motorists attention at intersections so you can clear them".

At most I have actually seen formal guidance that "this station is next to a residential area, and the residents call and complain every time we respond... so try not to use any siren until you get to the main road outside of the neighborhood", but that was Whelen, Eq2B, Rumbler, etc all included, meanwhile it was otherwise "Use sirens with the lights on, that's what the law says"

Our EMS and Police have Rumblers, (we're supposed to get them sooner or later Fire side) and it seems they like to use them primarily on the freeway, but I can't think of any particular reason why they couldn't be used in any other situation (and a few of our cops and medics use them all the time without difference with the other siren types).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2021)

Turn it on when traffic is in your way.
...then turn it off.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2021)

It's a siren... do you have regulations for using the regular siren?  If not, why should this fancy siren be any different?  do you have any regulations that govern the use of the mechanical Q?

the only "law" I know of is a common state law that says if your visible warning devices are on an audible warning is needed.

To be honest, I think you are trying to write a policy that borders on micromanagement


----------



## planetmike (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't be a jerk about using the Rumbler. It's a tool that is really only useful when someone is oblivious right in front of you.

Park a car in front of the Rumbler-vehicle. Turn on the car, and the radio, and start a phone conversation. Then hit the Rumbler. Then stand in front of the vehicle and see the difference the enclosed space and distractions makes for the noise produced.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2021)

Turn lights and siren on. If vehicles in front of you are pulling over then there is no need to use it. If there is a vehicle in front of you that is not pulling over then use it. They also seem to be commonly used when approaching an intersection.


----------



## EMDispatch (Feb 9, 2021)

I think what were aiming to do is just state specifically in our code response policy something akin to: 

" rumbler siren should be used in congested traffic, highway situations, and to gain intersection control. Refrain from use in residential areas, unless an above stated situation."

The issue is I see providers who are not used to the effect of the siren overusing it. Most houses in our "urban" area are older factory houses built on top of eachother with no insulation. We have a good relationship with the community, but literally shaking blocks rolling through on every call will probably hurt that a bit.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2021)

EMDispatch said:


> The issue is I see providers who are not used to the effect of the siren overusing it. Most houses in our "urban" area are older factory houses built on top of eachother with no insulation. We have a good relationship with the community, but literally shaking blocks rolling through on every call will probably hurt that a bit.


Ehhhh, I don't know how you can overuse it, nor can you (or should you be) shaking blocks every time.

as per the user manual:


> SOUND HAZARD: The Rumbler 2 increases close-proximity warning effectiveness by generating siren signals that better penetrate a vehicle’s interior. These signals may also increase sound levels in the operator’s vehicle, and may increase noise exposure to the operator. The amount of this increase will vary based on the length of time operators are exposed to noise from emergency operation, the vehicle in which the Rumbler 2 is installed, and other factors. To protect the operator from sound exposure hearing loss, you should measure the sound levels in the vehicle and calculate permissible exposure times. One source of permissible exposure times is the federal OSHA regulations in section 1910.95. The amplifier’s 8-60 second timer is factory-set for a default time of 8 seconds. After assessing sound levels in the operators’ compartment, you must adjust the timer on the interface board inside the amplifier to limit the operating time of the amplifier based upon the expected usage through a work shift. You should also ensure that your operators heed all other warnings associated with the use of sirens, and provide and require the use of hearing protection if appropriate, based on your particular exposure levels and conditions of use. If you operate the Rumbler 2 before you can make an assessment of operator noise exposures, set it for the shortest amount of time possible and require the use of hearing protection devices. For more information on sound exposure, refer to the warnings in “Safety Messages to Operators of Federal Signal Light and Sound Systems” on page 16 and in “Operating the Rumbler 2” on page 18. Failure to follow this warning may result in hearing damage to operators and passengers.



So if you set it to 8 seconds, it will turn off automatically.   if you have drivers who are using the rumbler inappropriately, that fix the issue with that person.  If you say don't use it in a residential area, what happens when your vehicle gets stuck behind a vehicle who isn't paying attention, use the number to get their attention.  if it happens every day, well, that's an issue.

I guess you can always include this in your SOP:


> The amplifier’s adjustable 8–60 second timer enables the tone to sound for the selected interval and then automatically turns it off. The result is a highly effective backup emergency tone, especially when crossing hazardous traffic intersections.


So if you are using it as a primary emergency tone, you are using it incorrectly, as per the manufacturer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

Someone told me if there's a person in front of the ambulance and you turn it on, it could hurt them.  But it was an old provider, so who knows.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Someone told me if there's a person in front of the ambulance and you turn it on, it could hurt them.  But it was an old provider, so who knows.


It’s just a low frequency siren, not a rocket launcher.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s just a low frequency siren, not a rocket launcher.



🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s just a low frequency siren, not a rocket launcher.


To be fair, a rocket launcher might be more effective at clearing traffic.  Lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> To be fair, a rocket launcher might be more effective at clearing traffic.  Lol




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/cx370l

Maybe this guy is the designated rocket launcher


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/cx370l
> 
> Maybe this guy is the designated rocket launcher



proof again that everyone has a camera.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> proof again that everyone has a camera.



One time my partner was driving and we were getting off the feeder and trying to turn into a street and there were three cars trying to get onto the feeder. 

There was a clear in and out on this 2 way street , concrete triangular curved small median thing. It would mean you'd have to make a crazy left and right turn to get into the feeder if you were trying to get onto the feeder. The the right lane leaving was just a regular right turn.  

Traffic was moderate, so I guess 2 people decided to pull into the left lane to see if they could hurry up and leave,  not caring they were blocking traffic.

We weren't running hot,  but had already pulled towards the street entry and realized it would be difficult to get by.  

He sees the first car blocking the entry and picks up the PA "You are going the wrong way", very sternly.

We can't stay stopped in the road because traffic and normally there'd be seamless entry to the area. 

We creep by in the box truck just barely as he backs up our scoots by,  and then my partner sees the second vehicle behind him. 

"You are ALSO going the WRONG WAY"

He said it so seriously and annoyed, it was hilarious. 

I dunno if I'd have used the PA. Probably not and just mumbled about stupid drivers,  but nothing ever came of it. 

I just about died from laughter.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> To be fair, a rocket launcher might be more effective at clearing traffic.  Lol


to be fair, if I was given a rocket launcher to clear traffic, I would totally use it way more than it was appropriate.  because, well, it's a rocket launcher  🤣


----------

